# Barrel Band Mounted Sling



## Gabastone (Nov 29, 2013)

What are the drawbacks of having a barrel band mounting stud?? Would carrying a 9 lb rifle around by a sling connected to the barrel cause any adverse effects like shortened barrel life or decreased accuracy??

A friend of mine owns a safari rifle that has a sling mounted on a barrel band; it raised a couple questions when I got thinking about it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I never liked them due to the pressure they could put on the barrel while using the sling to shoot offhand.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am also not fond of them. Cause more tube wear? I have never seen one where a person could screw it down that hard to constrict the tube.

The main drawback is your sling. Look at the M-16 depending on how hard you pull on the sling you can really pull on the barrel and affect where the shots go. Heck even the extra sling weight can affect some rifles.


----------



## Gabastone (Nov 29, 2013)

People said:


> Cause more tube wear? I have never seen one where a person could screw it down that hard to constrict the tube.


My line of thinking is that over time, it might cause the barrel to warp slightly. That would cause the bullets to 'rub' against a spot.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Gabastone said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > Cause more tube wear? I have never seen one where a person could screw it down that hard to constrict the tube.
> ...


I really don't think that would be possible. I just don't like them due to their affect on accuracy. I have never understood why ruger decided to slap one on the barrel of the #1's now. We try to free float or glass bed to make everything the same all the time and then slap a barrel band swivel on there to possibly torque the barrel with the sling or bipod. No thanks for me.


----------

